# starting a nano



## GuppysInMyBrain (Dec 7, 2005)

Hey all, this is my first post in awhile. i'm going to be starting up a 20g Long nano reef in my room soon, and was wondering if anyone has advice? here's the equipment list.

20g Long AGA tank
Current USA T-5 lighting fixture 24" 96watts
HOB filter as a fuge
5g rubbermaid sump that drains to tank
maxijets powerheads.
Tidal marine reef sand

i'll probably be using some baserock from Reeferrocks.com and seed it with some live rock from LFS.

as for livestock, not quite sure. but i want LPS, some foties, and possibly a clam.

as for fish, a pair of clowns, a goby, banngai cradinal and something else(not sure yet)

i'll be doing at least weekly water changes of 10%

if you have any advice on setup, let me know


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

well we all know what my first advice is going to be (pssst go with a larger tank)

but I have a little more constructive blood in my body today. I'd suggest an auto top off kit. A protein skimmer such as a seaclone would work for a tank that small. Softies give off a nasty toxin into the water, be sure to run and change carbon frequently as this can kill most other corals. Your fish load is a bit much... I know, I know 4 fish is definately not a lot of fish, but in a marine tank you have to worry about nitrates (especially with corals) I'd keep it at 4 or go to 3 if you can.


----------



## GuppysInMyBrain (Dec 7, 2005)

thanks for the reply fishfirst  i have several thoughts.1) not all softies release toxins, and even then, some of them don't even effect other corals. now, that's no excuse to be careless. 2) i can't go with a bigger tank, due to space and money. however, i'm going 20g Long instead of the standard tall 20g so i'll have more surface area. 3) about the skimmer. true a seaclone would work on a tank this small, but is that a good reason to gimp on equipment? no. so i'm going to get a good quality skimmer from the start.

thanks for any future replys


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

HAHAHAHHAHHAA!!!

Sounds like you've already got it all worked out, GIMB! I'm glad to see you've thought about these factors.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

lol
I only suggested a seaclone because its cheap and okay to use on a small system but yes, a more expensive/efficient skimmer would be better


----------



## GuppysInMyBrain (Dec 7, 2005)

theoldsalt, what does "GIMB" mean?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Well since we're going all out, i suggest a Aquamedic 150w HQI lighting system with suspension kit, CPR HOB aquafuge, Aqua clear remora skimmer, TBS liverock, to get started.

Stick with clowns, goby, and shrimp you'll be good. If go over that, we are not responsible for any losses to occur, nor would we want to, <--just a disclaimer to fight against in legal court battles.

Oops hey we're all here for fun, so let's have fun, now i have to put my pants back on.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

GIMB is your initials he gave you for your name. like most call me Mala or MP


----------



## GuppysInMyBrain (Dec 7, 2005)

oh, ok  i saw GIMB and i was like "huh"? also, i'm not going all out, trust me. but i can find a good quality skimmer used somehwere.

as for the aqua medic light and CPR fuge, all i have to say is HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHOooooooooo..........i wish i could afford aqua medic

sigh


----------



## fishfingers (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello GIMB!

I agree with what others have said before me, I think 4 fish is a bit risky. IMO only 3 small fish (>3 inches) would be suitable for a tank that size. In regards to the skimmer, a skimmer is not necessary on a tank this size. Nutrients can be kept in check with regular water changes (10% weekly as you've said), making sure not to over feed and plenty of live rock. Your HOB fuge would help with the nutrient export as well. That said, in no means would adding a skimmer disadvantage you at all. It would be a good asset to your tank, however I'm just saying it's not necessary and would save you a bit of cash.

Im not so sure about the clam, most can get to be pretty big (<12 inches) and would most likely outgrow your tank. What species where you thinking of getting? Also, "baby" clams survive using mostly filter feeding, and on a tnak this small your might find your not about to sustain it's appetite. Keep these guys need a mature tank and strong lighting to thrive as well. I would suggest using MH lighting if you wanted to keep one of these suckers (this would greatly broaden your coral selection as well).

What turnover rate are you aiming for from your powerheads and HOB filter? I rate turnover rates as 10-20x being low, 20-30x being medium and 30-40x being high. For what you want to keep, the lower end of the scale (around 15x turnover) should be ok.


----------

